# Shrimp ID



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I believe they LFS called this a fire shrimp but i'm thinking its a cherry.. can someone confirm what this guy actually is?









I also have a crystal (ghost shrimp) and am about to order about 10-12 yellows. Will the red/yellow be okay in the same tank or will i have to worry about interbreeding? Also will the ghost shrimp have to go for the safety of the yellows?

This is a semi planted tank with a bunch of neons/danios.

Thanks!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I think a Fire Shrimp is for a marine tank. If they were calling this a painted fire red shrimp it is not a very good one. I would have to say you have a Red Cherry Shrimp. Reds and Yellows will interbreed. The ghost shrimp should go IMO. Sounds like a nice little tank. Where are you getting the Yellows from? There is a member on BCA that has them available from time to time. She has some nice Yellows to.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ystal-red-shrimplets-yellow-shrimplets-31829/


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe that's just a regular cherry shrimp. Fire red and cherries are the same shrimp, it's just that the former is a solid red color as opposed to the blotchy red of regular cherries. Cherries and yellows will crossbreed so avoid putting them together.

As for the ghost shrimps, they're really hit or miss. Some say they'll prey on cherries others say they won't. I'd remove them if you're worried about predation.

Jim


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

That looks like most cherry shrimps I've seen.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Well it looks like i will need to find a new home for the ghost and the cherry once the yellows come. 

Thanks for all the confirmations on the cherry.

Now to figure out what to do with the current 2 shrimp!


----------

